# Balaton - The Hungarian Riviera



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Balaton is one of my favorite regions in Central Europe. It is located around Lake Balaton, also nicknamed the Hungarian Sea, which is the largest lake in Central Europe. The region is characterized by the blue water of Balaton, picturesque towns, palaces, resorts, and vineyards.

Location










Balaton Region Map


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Lets first start off with some generic pictures of Balaton


landscape by Béla Baumann, on Flickr


balatoni kövezés by Béla Baumann, on Flickr


Panorama II. by Jazzabi, on Flickr


Szigliget Hegymagasról by Béla Baumann, on Flickr


Balaton, Zamardi - beach cafe hdr by Romeodesign, on Flickr


Hungarian Jamaica by Nehsa, on Flickr


Balaton by mukkgy, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Tihany


TIHANY, HUNGARY by Ben Bowes, on Flickr


Tihany, Hungary by zz*'s, on Flickr


11Balaton lake, Tihany, paprika by GlobeTrotteuZe, on Flickr


Tihany by eLKayPics, on Flickr


Abbey of Tihany by sonofsteppe, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful lake region.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Balatonfüred*


Korut through Balatonfured by brianrobsonuk, on Flickr


balatonfured 079 by theisszsolt, on Flickr


Balatonfured Marina by atisu, on Flickr


Balatonfüred Balaton--part (Tagore-sétány) / Balatonfüred lake side by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr


Balatonfüred by bokor.istvan, on Flickr


Greek Village in Balatonfüred by epozsar, on Flickr


Balatonfüred - The greek village panorama by Romeodesign, on Flickr


fountain by Béla Baumann, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from Balaton. :cheers:


----------

